# Ungebetener Gast !



## Deuned (3. Okt. 2016)

Nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit erstaunt war wie wenig sich meine Fische sehen ließen,sah ich heute zufällig die Erklärung(die ich zwar erahnt hatte,aber nicht beweisen konnte).
Die Hecke ist ca. 4 m hoch und die Seerose hat ein erhebliches Blattvolumen;ich denke der Rest wird ohne Worte deutlich!


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Einige Leute hier im Forum KÄMPFEN ja um jedes Lebewesen , von daher finde ich das GUT das er bei DIR ist .
Also fütter den gut das der auch fit bleibt . Ich hoffe du hast auch einen Ausstieg in deinem Teich nicht das der da ertrinkt drin .. ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Okt. 2016)

Ach toll! Ich selber habe es leider immer noch nicht geschafft, meinen __ Reiher vernünftig vor die Linse zu bekommen, aber ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn er zu Besuch kommt. Er ist dringend benötigter Bestandteil des biologischen Gleichgewichtes in meinem Teich – ich wüsste gar nicht, wie ich die Menge an nachwachsenden Fischen sonst im Zaum halten sollte. Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, wenn ich diesen majestätischen Vogel in meinem Garten sehe!


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2016)

Hi @Deuned ,
da kann man aber auch sehen das der Reiherzaun unnütz ist.
Wir hatten auch schon tollen Besuch von ihm und er hat unsere besten
rausgeholt.Schau mal..........https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/heimsuchung-reiher-in-aktion.46051/


----------



## Deuned (3. Okt. 2016)

Ja,Peter da hast du absolut recht.
Daher war ich froh,den __ Fischreiher nun mal in Ruhe bei seinem Weg zu meinen Fischen beobachten zu können,denn ich lebte ja in der Einbildung,mein Elektrozaun und die Nylonfäden seien Schutz genug.
Diesen Weg über die Buchsbaumkugeln und die Seerosenblätterinsel hatte ich nicht einkalkuliert.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Lion (3. Okt. 2016)

hallo Bernd,
ist natürlich sehr traurig.
Der Fehler, so denke ich, liegt natürlich bei uns Menschen. In meiner Gegend haben
die lieben Tierfreunde, Naturschützer auch vor Jahren __ Reiher eingesetzt und sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht,
dass es in der freien Natur (Gewässer) gar keine ausreichende Nahrung für diese Tiere mehr gibt. Der Reiher auf
deinen Bildern sieht für mich sehr abgemagert aus und hier könnten die lieben Naturschützer auch mal dafür sorgen,
dass diese Tiere dann auch genug Nahrung finden und bräuchten dann nicht unsere kleinen Teiche mit großer
Angst anzufliegen.
Also, es gibt noch viel zu tun.
VG. Leon


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Diesen Weg über die Buchsbaumkugeln und die Seerosenblätterinsel hatte ich nicht einkalkuliert.


Und gab es schon ein Kettensägenmasaker ?


----------



## krallowa (4. Okt. 2016)

Moin,

schöne Fotos, für dich aber ein schwacher Trost, hoffe das er nicht deine Fische gefressen sondern nur verschreckt hat.
Aber man sieht hier sehr deutlich wie gewitzt der __ Fischreiher ist, alles in Ruhe ausspähen, anschleichen und dann gibt es immer einen Weg um an die leckeren Fische zu kommen.
Abgemagert sieht der jetzt nicht gerade aus, eigentlich ganz gutes Körpervolumen, gibt schlimmeres.
Es gibt sicher hier einige die sich über den Besuch freuen (ich z. B.) aber mind. genauso viele die ihn verfluchen.
Wünsch dir viel Glück beim nächsten Versuch ihn abzuhalten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Deuned (4. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Und gab es schon ein Kettensägenmasaker ?


Nein. so viel Macht/Einfluß über unsere Gartengestaltung wollen wir ihm dann doch nicht zubilligen.....


----------



## domserv (4. Okt. 2016)

Wir haben bei uns in der Gegend massig __ Reiher. Es ist aber ein Irrglaube, dass die immer nur an Gewässern jagen. Die finden ausreichend Nahrung in den Wiesen und auf den Feldern. Da hungerd niemand. Ich sehe die immer nur dort. An der Lahn habe ich noch nie einen gesehen. Oder jagen die nicht in Fließgewässern? Bei mir am Teich war noch keiner. 

Dafür hat am Donnerstag Abend ein Uhu - ja wirklich ein Uhu - bei mir in den Bäumen gesessen. Hab ihn zwar nicht gesehen aber deutlich gehört. 

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Lion (5. Okt. 2016)

hallo Jimi,
ich denke, dann haben die Tiere in deiner Gegend glück und finden noch genug Nahrung und Du kannst somit erkennen, dass sie, weil sie genug Nahrung finden
es nicht nötig haben, deine oder andere Privat-Teiche in Deiner Gegend anzufliegen.
Die vielen Orte hingegen, wo diese Tiere nicht genug Nahrung in der freien Natur finden, ob Wasser, Wiesen oder Feldern, müßen diese dann mit sehr viel Angst die Privat-Teiche oder Fischzuchten anfliegen. Das ist, was ich denke, wo die Leute welche __ Reiher einsetzen, etwas genauer hingucken sollten.
.
Da Du den Uhu nicht gesehen hast wäre ich ein bisschen vorsichtiger, vielleicht ist es ein getarnter Reiher   VG. Leon


----------



## Deuned (5. Okt. 2016)

Deuned schrieb:


> Nein. so viel Macht/Einfluß über unsere Gartengestaltung wollen wir ihm dann doch nicht zubilligen.....



Nachdem er heute schon zum Frühstück auf der Seerosenblätterinsel auf Nahrung wartete habe ich nun über 100 m dünne Angelschnur im Zickzack über den Teich gespannt.
Ich hoffe,dass ihn das so ärgert,dass er ein Wiederkommen ablehnt........


----------



## domserv (6. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Jimi,
> ich denke, dann haben die Tiere in deiner Gegend glück und finden noch genug Nahrung und Du kannst somit erkennen, dass sie, weil sie genug Nahrung finden
> es nicht nötig haben, deine oder andere Privat-Teiche in Deiner Gegend anzufliegen.
> Die vielen Orte hingegen, wo diese Tiere nicht genug Nahrung in der freien Natur finden, ob Wasser, Wiesen oder Feldern, müßen diese dann mit sehr viel Angst die Privat-Teiche oder Fischzuchten anfliegen. Das ist, was ich denke, wo die Leute welche __ Reiher einsetzen, etwas genauer hingucken sollten.
> ...



Ne, ne, war schon ein Uhu. Erstens das typische Rufen und zweitens haben wir in 2-3 Kiliometer Luftlinie einen alten Steinbruch, in dem angeblich Uhus brüten. Und so paar Kilometer sind für diese Vögel ja kein Problem.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Lion (6. Okt. 2016)

hallo Bernd,
auf den Fotos ist sehr schön zu erkennen, wie der __ Reiher sich dem Teich nähert.
Evtl. kannst Du jetzt mal 1 Schnur für kurze Zeit in ca. 1m Abstand und 1 Schnur in ca. 2m Abstand
vom Teich entfernt anbringen, denn hier wird er sich dann über eine kaum sichtbare Schnur erschrecken.
(Also jeweils 2 Stangen im Boden und Schnur quer über den Rasen)
Viel Glück
Leon
ps: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Blöde Frage wahrscheinlich, aber habt ihr keine Angst, dass sich daran/darin mal ein Tier aufhängt?


----------



## Lion (6. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Blöde Frage wahrscheinlich, aber habt ihr keine Angst, dass sich daran/darin mal ein Tier aufhängt?


hallo Erin, 
genau wie Du schreibst : blöde Frage, denn wie will sich ein __ Reiher in einer Höhe von ca. 25cm aufhängen?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Erin,
> genau wie Du schreibst : blöde Frage, denn wie will sich ein __ Reiher in einer Höhe von ca. 25cm aufhängen?


Bei mir hat sich einmal eine Wildtaube da drinnen verfangen. Meine Frau hat die Frei geschnitten und dann ist Sie weg geflogen.....
Kann keine von "unseren" Wildtauben gewesen sein. Wenn ich ruhig am Teich sitzte kommen die auch stumpf angeflogen und schauen bisschen rumm und gehen dann trotz meiner Anwesenheit so in 4-5 m Abstand zum Trinken in den Flachwasserbereich........ohne irgend ein Problem kriecht das Pärschene unter dem Reiherzaun durch.


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Erin,
> genau wie Du schreibst : blöde Frage, denn wie will sich ein __ Reiher in einer Höhe von ca. 25cm aufhängen?



Naja...im Garten krauchen ja nicht nur Reiher rum, s. Tottos Beitrag...ich hätte jedenfalls viel zu viel Bammel, dass sich da ein Tier verletzt, aber ich brauche sowas zum Glück auch nicht


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Okt. 2016)

Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch …


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> aber ich brauche sowas zum Glück auch nicht


"Noch nicht"
Wenn der __ Reiher erst mal mit beiden Beinen im Teich steht und beim Stochern nach deinen Regenbogenelritzen, Molchen oder Kaulquappen deine frisch geflickt Folie durchlöchert, dann schreist du nach der Schrotflinte......


Ich komme damit gut klar.  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Defence...883382?hash=item258d5403b6:g:L7cAAOxy0x1TWSGd




Erin schrieb:


> habt ihr keine Angst, dass sich daran/darin mal ein Tier aufhängt?


 Selbst meine dösiger Kater kommt da mit super klar. Da sind Schreibtische mit Kulis gefährlicher.


----------



## Erin (7. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> "Noch nicht"
> Wenn der __ Reiher erst mal mit beiden Beinen im Teich steht und beim Stochern nach deinen Regenbogenelritzen, Molchen oder Kaulquappen deine frisch geflickt Folie durchlöchert, dann schreist du nach der Schrotflinte......
> ]



 Sehr gut möglich, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten...obwohl er __ Frösche, __ Molche usw gerne futtern darf, das gehört nunmal dazu und da haben wir hier auch keinen Mangel, ganz im Gegenteil, wenn es Reiher und Co nicht gäbe, säße hier auf jedem Fleck ein Frosch 
Anders sieht es schon mit Folie und Regenbogenelritzen aus, aber das warte ich ab...an unserem vollen Fischteich hat er sich ja nicht mehr blicken lassen, nachdem ich ihn 4-5 mal aufgescheucht habe, leider....hier in der Umgebung gibt es mehr als genug Möglichkeiten mit den 2 Flüssen, Mühlbächen und zig Teichen, der fischt auch lieber in Ruhe 
Wie ist es denn mit den ganzen Wasserspuckern und Geräuschemachern, die auf Bewegung reagieren? Funktioniert das nicht? Wenn ich Probleme hätte, wäre das wohl meine Wahl...so wie ich mich kenne, wäre ich auch die erste, die sich in Schnüren verheddert und drüber fällt 

Was macht dein Flauschtier denn mit Kulis?
Sehr knuffig übrigens


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit den ganzen Wasserspuckern und Geräuschemachern, die auf Bewegung reagieren? Funktioniert das nicht?


Nee, auch Glitzerkugel oder Dreiecke sind nicht nützte. Plastikreiher bringen auch nix.Daran gewöhnt sich der ganz schnell.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...alles-zum-thema-fischreiher-bzw-reiher.12903/




Erin schrieb:


> Was macht dein Flauschtier denn mit Kulis?


Drauf schlafen......sieht man deutlich am blauen Fell


----------



## Lion (7. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Blöde Frage wahrscheinlich, aber habt ihr keine Angst, dass sich daran/darin mal ein Tier aufhängt?



hallo Erin,
ich habe eine Schnur jetzt bereits über viele Jahre am Teich und kann Dir sagen, bis heute kein verletztes oder totes Tier gesehen oder gefunden.
Sonst würde ich diese Möglichkeit auch nicht empfehlen.
Und wie Totto schreibt konnte ich auch sehen, dass Katzen, Vögel, __ Libellen und Co. ganz einfach mit so einem Faden zurechtkommen.
Eine meiner Besucher-Katzen streichelt sich sogar entlang des Fadens. 
Ein größeres Problem ist jedoch, falls der __ Reiher versucht einen größeren Fisch zu fangen und diesen dann, weil er zu schwer ist, nicht aus dem
Wasser herausbekommt, und ihn dann leider teilweise aufgeschlitzt hat. Hier muß Du dann als Besitzer hingehen und dieses Tier töten.
Also mache Dir keine Sorge über eine harmlose Schnur, denn diese ist wirklich das allerkleinste Übel wenn überhaupt.
 Leon


----------



## Erin (7. Okt. 2016)

Den Thread werde ich mal in Ruhe komplett lesen, aber Schnüre kommen mir trotzdem nicht an den Teich 
Kaputte Folie würde mich, ehrlich gesagt, am meisten nerven und wenn es nicht anders geht, würde ich eher auf die Fische verzichten, dann ist das eben so... Ist aber ganz klar eine Sache der Prioritäten...meine Eltern haben auch alles zugestellt und Zaun, eben wegen der Nachbarskatzen und der __ Reiher, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden 
Mich würde das auch nerven, immer selbst aufpassen zu müssen und nicht einfach so überall dranzukommen...wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ihr was werkeln wollt? Dann muss man ja quasi immer erst alles abrödeln...


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2016)

MeinesWissens sind die Schnüre soooo unproblematisch nun auch nicht.

Ich erinnere mich, auch hier im Forum schon von Fällen gelesen zu haben, wo ein __ Reiher, der sich verheddert hatte, rausgeschnitten werden musste. Ich habe auch schon Zeitungsberichte gelesen, wo Wildvögel mit abgerissenen Resten von Angelsehne gefunden wurden.
Sicher sind vermutlich die meisten Angelsehnen Relikte von Anglern, aber ich bezweifel, dass so unsichtbar über Teiche gespannte Sehnen niemals zerrissen und dann auch mal ganz oder teilweise verschleppt werden - mit verheerenden Folgen.

Jedes Jahr wieder sehe und höre ich von unzähligen Vogelnestern, in denen Angelsehne verbaut wurde und die dann zur Todesfalle für die Eltern oder die Brut wurden - und diese Berichte kommen nicht nur aus Gegenden, in deren Nähe Angelgewässer sind.
Diese Schnüre wurden für etwas anderes verwendet, von wo sie unkontrolliert in die Natur entschwunden und in den Vogelnestern gelandet sind......

Meines Erachtens gehören derartig unkaputtbare, nahezu unsichtbare  Plastikschnüre genau so wenig in die Natur wie der Plastikmüll in unseren Weltmeeren.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> wenn ihr was werkeln wollt? Dann muss man ja quasi immer erst alles abrödeln...


Da wird nix abgerödelt. Also ich bin kleines Stück größer als der __ Reiher......ich kann da locker drüber steigen. Richtig auffällig ist das Teil auch nicht.

Meine Ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Deuned (8. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> "Noch nicht"
> Wenn der __ Reiher erst mal mit beiden Beinen im Teich steht und beim Stochern nach deinen Regenbogenelritzen, Molchen oder Kaulquappen deine frisch geflickt Folie durchlöchert, dann schreist du nach der Schrotflinte......
> 
> 
> Ich komme damit gut klar.  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Defence...883382?hash=item258d5403b6:g:L7cAAOxy0x1TWSGd



Genau den habe ich ja auch verbaut,aber die die Buchsbaumkugeln fliegt er über diesen kleinen Elektrozaun hinweg und landet dann eben auf der Seeroseninsel.

Zu euren bedenken bezüglich der Angelschnuras "Netz" hat so große Öffnungen,dass die Schnüre allenfalls das Landen erschweren und genau das sollen sie ja auch,aber ein Strangulieren des Fischreihers scheint mir un möglich zu sein.......


----------



## Wild (8. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
nachdem im Frühjahr fast 80% meiner __ Shubunkin dem(n)  __ Reiher(n) zum Opfer gefallen sind, habe ich einige CD-Rohlinge an dünnen Fäden aufgehängt. Seitdem habe ich erst einen Fisch verloren und denke, dass meine Maßnahme vielleicht etwas geholfen hat.

MfG Norbert


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

CD-Rohlinge an Büschen und Bäumen sieht man hier öfter, nur da frage ich mich immer wozu überhaupt...am Teich macht es Sinn 
@Tottoabs 

Fällt tatsächlich kaum auf  Ich denke, wenn man da aufpasst, dass nichts lose irgendwo rumliegt und es straff gespannt bleibt, dann dürfte wohl auch nichts passieren, sowas würde ich aber tatsächlich vergessen. Unser Teich ist ganz am Ende des Garten, da werde ich im Winter sicher nicht jeden Tag runterlaufen, zumal es dann meist dunkel sein wird, wenn ich nach Hause komme. Von daher wäre mir das tatsächlich zu riskant.


----------



## Deuned (25. Mai 2017)

Deuned schrieb:


> Genau den habe ich ja auch verbaut,aber die die Buchsbaumkugeln fliegt er über diesen kleinen Elektrozaun hinweg und landet dann eben auf der Seeroseninsel.
> 
> Zu euren bedenken bezüglich der Angelschnuras "Netz" hat so große Öffnungen,dass die Schnüre allenfalls das Landen erschweren und genau das sollen sie ja auch,aber ein Strangulieren des Fischreihers scheint mir un möglich zu sein.......



Meine Hoffnung,dass durch meine Schnurkonstruktion das Landen verhindert würde,hat sich heute zerschlagen.Beim ersten Blick in den Teich stand in der Uferzone stolz und aufmerksam,ja ihr denkt es euch sicher schon,mein "Freund" der __ Reiher.Ich vermisste seit wenigen Tagen auch schon einige Goldorfen,nun kenne ich die Ursache.Und das alles trotz gutem Versteckbewuchs mit __ Hornkraut,glänzendem __ Laichkraut und einer üppigen Seerose........


----------



## Petta (31. Mai 2017)

Auch bei uns war er wieder da,trotz gespannter Leinen......................                            ganz schön clever wie er unter die Leinen taucht


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2017)

Ergo kannst Du DIr die Leinen auch sparen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (31. Mai 2017)

Die __ Reiher haben bei mir auch sehr stark gewütet.
Angefangen bin ich mit diesen Glitzer Kugeln im Wasser, was so ca 2 Wochen gehalten hat, bis er wieder am Teich war.
Danach dann der Plastik Reiher den meine Frau ganz schrecklich fand, das hat so ca. 4 Wochen gedauert.
Ich habe Ihm jede Woche wo anders aufgebaut, damit es nicht immer gleich aussieht wenn er drüber fliegt.
Als er nun meinen Lieblings Fisch aufgeschlitzt hat, vermutlich zu groß gewesen und weggerutscht.
Habe ich mich für schnüre entschieden.
Das ganze ist nun schon seit März so und bis jetzt habe ich keinen Fisch mehr verloren, dafür wäre fast der Reiher hobs gegangen.
Als er zum Teich laufen wollte muss er wohl mit den Beinen in die untere Schnur gekommen sein und beim weg __ fliegen in die obere.
Nach einiger zeit konnte er sich wohl dann befreien, laut aussage meines Nachbarn.
Hoffentlich ist Ihm das nun eine Lehre.


----------



## Kentucky (31. Mai 2017)

Ich konnte das neulich mal gut beobachten. Die __ Reiher schauen sehr genau in den Teich ob sich das lohnt. Einer landete auf dem Dach meines Nachbarn und legte extra den Kopf schräg um den Fischinhalt meines Teiches fachmännisch zu prüfen. Ich habe aber bisher nur zwei 75 cm Koi drin - meine Pilotfische nach einer Teichvergrößerung. Das war ihm dann doch zu groß und er zog ab. Man sah es aber förmlich rattern in seinem Gehirn  .

Auf Dauer kann so einen Reiher wahrscheinlich nichts abhalten. Der Gauner sah richtig clever aus.


Grüße,


Kentucky


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> ganz schön clever wie er unter die Leinen taucht


Leinen tiefer und dichter an den Teich würde ich sagen.


----------



## Petta (1. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Leinen tiefer und dichter an den Teich würde ich sagen.



 Habe ich gemacht Thorsten,nun wolln mer mal sehen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Leinen tiefer und dichter an den Teich würde ich sagen.


Bei mir habe ich unten und oben eine Leine, wenn er da durch kommt ist er besser als Tom Tom Cruise Mission Impossible


----------



## dizzzi (1. Juli 2017)

Wie groß kann eigentlich ein Fisch sein, den sich ein __ Reiher schnappt.
Oder anders gefragt. Wie groß waren eure Fische, die ihr verloren habt?
Habe gestern im TV einen Reiher gesehen, der sich schon einen mächtig großen Fisch gegönnt hat.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2017)

Gehe davon aus das __ Reiher alles versuchen zu fressen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> ganz schön clever wie er unter die Leinen taucht


Denke etwas tiefer könnte helfen.


----------



## Deuned (1. Juli 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie groß kann eigentlich ein Fisch sein, den sich ein __ Reiher schnappt.
> Oder anders gefragt. Wie groß waren eure Fische, die ihr verloren habt?
> Habe gestern im TV einen Reiher gesehen, der sich schon einen mächtig großen Fisch gegönnt hat.



Bei mir waren die Goldorfen - inzwischen sind alle 12 Beute von ihm geworden und das trotz Elektrozaun und Angelschnurgeflecht über dem Teich - ca. 25 cm lang.
Er hat alle mitgenommen und nicht,wie ich schon gelesen habe,wegen Übergröße irgendwo im Garten fallen gelassen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2017)

Naja, wo hin soll auch ein 25 cm Fisch in 4200 Litern flüchten.....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Juli 2017)

Der Fischgeier kostet auf Dauer richtig viel Geld.
Zur Zeit habe ich 2 mal schnüre 25 cm und 60 cm gespannt, dazwischen wo er landen kann auch welche.
Dennoch schafft er es da durch, da er die Beine ganz anziehen kann kommt er da drüber.
Bei sind es 6 Orfen und ca. 8 Kois.
Leider darf man ihm nicht ans Leder, also bleibt nur noch ein Netz, das aber dafür dann kleine Vögel Tötet.

Zur Zeit wird es immer schlimmer mit den Fischgeiern bei uns, da ein großer Industriebetrieb wieder einmal mehrere Biotope Zerstören darf um dort zu Graben.
Wo soll das alles nur enden.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wo soll das alles nur enden.


Schau dir den Mars an, dann siehst du die Zukunft der Erde.
So wird sie aussehen wenn wir nicht aufhören.


----------



## Deuned (1. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Naja, wo hin soll auch ein 25 cm Fisch in 4200 Litern flüchten.....



Wenn du meine "Madame __ Gonnere" mit ihrem Blätterwald sehen würdest,würdest du dir solche Aussagen sparen!


----------

